# A New Arrival - Iwc Big Pilot



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

This has been a long term grail for me... Over the years I've tried a number of prenteders to this one's crown (including the original 55mm Laco B-Uhr) and each time I came up wanting... So the plunge was taken and I have t say, I bloody love it!

Its a big watch that sits really well on the wrist - the thick leather strap balances the heavy Stainless Steel watch head very well. Obviously the whole watch is superbly made and it contains a great IWC in-house movement. The whole ensemble feels solid and like it will last a lifetime, which im sure it will. The movement has a 7 day reserve, and a nice muted Lemania style noise to the auto winding as the large rotor does its business. Of course, you can also wind it from the crown as well, and it doesnt take long at all to get a full power reserve into the watch. The large diamond shaped crown is easy to use and doesnt dig in the wrist at all (it looks like it would do serious damage so im glad about that!), its also screw down as the watch has 60m WR. So when my aircraft goes down in the ocean my watch wont stop  All in all a great IWC and one im proud to call my own...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

What a crown!










Simple back but beautifully engraved


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Slightly domed sapphire crystal with AR on the underside, leads to a huge amount of dial on show.










More of that simple and understated clean dial...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

A beautiful piece beautifully photographed & that crown is just amazing









Paul


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks Paul... shame theres so much pollen about really... with big close up pics it magnifies the specs...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Wow I take it this is the other watch then Jon







It's a big beast, I've only ever seen them in the shop windows and they are so easy to read.. I suppose that's what you want when flying









As for the crown hadn't noticed that in the windows, it really is a nice piece so I'm sure between this and the LV Sub you must be one happy WIS


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Simply stunning Jon, I'm a big fan of IWC mainly for their understated designs (3536 for eg), but they will have to be grails for the moment. Well done on that crown - does it impact on the wrist at all.


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

An absolutely splendid watch - congratulations.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Wow I take it this is the other watch then Jon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Phil, Yes this is the other new one (Ive some old ones I may show next week)... Yes you can read one of these across the room! LOL

Well, yes Im happy.... but we do like new stuff... next! ahem...







LOL 











nursegladys said:


> Simply stunning Jon, I'm a big fan of IWC mainly for their understated designs (3536 for eg), but they will have to be grails for the moment. Well done on that crown - does it impact on the wrist at all.


I agree mate, understated and clean and crisp. No, its high enough up on the case to miss the wrist... Also considering the size of this I had some new shirts done at the tailor and he made the left cuffs bigger... That sounds so damn poncy, but we have a great tailor and custom made shirts are at M&S prices... 



Rinaldo1711 said:


> An absolutely splendid watch - congratulations.


Thanks Rinaldo. Im very taken with this one...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Fantastic mate,I know this is one weve talked about for years, Im really glad it lives up to expectations


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Well done Jon - absolutely amazing watch









The IWC Big Pilot has always been my favorite watch but sadly out of my league









Congratulations


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks Jase... aye that we have... We'll need a new topic of convo from now on, shouldnt be too hard...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks Ricster!

I didnt consider it in any league, just a funds reprioritisation


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

JonW said:


> Thanks Ricster!
> 
> I didnt consider it in any league, just a funds reprioritisation


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Ricster said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Ricster!
> ...










with the wife away for a while, this is exactly what i have done, got some nice pieces out of it if I say so myself.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Andy... Still a few more weeks to go as well


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Jon

Simply stunning







now that watch is a quantum leap,it has taken you into a whole new level of "wis dom"

I am in no doubt that it does exactly what it days on the tin ,IWC build qualities need no introduction and for me its just a very simple but very effective watch.

Wear it well my man.

Martin

PS give me a shout in a couple of weeks when you are ready to scratch.


----------



## nickk (Jul 20, 2005)

Blimey Jon, you must have a budget for watches like the 2012 Olympics. Are you sure that hasn't come out of my Council Tax?

Very nice indeed.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

JonW said:


> Thanks Ricster!
> 
> I didnt consider it in any league, just a funds reprioritisation


And if the wife complains, just tell her, "Sorry, darling, I must have mis-spent."

----

Great watch, mate.

Nick


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Congratulations Jon, that crown is a minature work of art in itself. Any chance of a wrist shot when you get time, I've never seen one of these in the flesh and have no idea of their relative size. I'm guessing it wears quite large









BTW: 5-8 are ready to go, they'll be on their way to you shortly.


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

How big is that crown! simple design but well suited. Looks to be well made! 

Great pictures by the way!


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

That's beautiful - well done.

You can keep your Rolex's  but I can lust after this.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Another one I wasn't expecting like the SD. As said already the crown is amazing and the quality of the detail on the dial looks top class.

Now where did I leave my Casio









Nice one Jon









Alasdair


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Simply outstanding! - as good as it gets for a modern watch IMO









And if that has been a long-time grail then all the better. Congratulations Jon.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Fantstic watch ,not sure how you follw that? that crown is superb mate


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Jon a great photo series of a superb watch!

Do IWC still only make 500 a year of these?


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

A great watch (and pics), congrats.


----------



## justin tt1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Stunning. I tried on one of these in harrods, fell in love but they only had the white gold model at Â£14,000. I didnt buy it (lol). Fantastic watch, definately on my list.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks Guys!

Simon - Cool, cheers mate!

I dont do wrist shots, but I can do a pic with the Rolex to give you an idea if you like









TT, I dont know that I can... maybe I should retire and sell the rest?









JoT, I didnt know that... but I expect thats the case. they seem rare as hens teeth...

Justin, yes I was offered the platinum version a number of times over the years but wow its expensive and gloriously heavy... but the dial with raised markers didnt seem to fit the ethos of the watch...


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

I'll add my compliments too, Jon, a wonderful watch and great pictures. The IWC's are a grail watch for me, I hope I can manage one eventually. This is a classic design







.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Damn Jon, You really take this stuff seriously









That's a lot of watch and a stunner of a crown. A really impressive piece overall. I'm quite jealous.

Well done.

edit: I'm not surprised the frogmariner hasn't been getting any wrist time. I can't see it coming off well in a fight against that beast.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Another fantastic addition







and a watch that used to be a grail of mine until I realised that I really couldn't afford it with a wife and two children









I thought about buying the 5002 (the previous model) and nearly succumbed on a few occasions. They are beautiful watches to wear and although itâ€™s a large watch somehow it seems to shrink on the wrist.

Would still love to own one, but will have to be content with my Stowa FO until then.

John, there is a great book on IWC aviator watches that is available in German or English, well worth buying now your a Big Pilot owner, got one at home if you need to know the title.

Iâ€™m sure it will be your favourite watch for those special occasions.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Just seen this, and now I really can't believe that you haven't spent too much in HK (you know what I mean)









Jon, I'm very pleased you picked up something you've been after for a while. Just a shame you didn't pick up the platinum version, because then I'm sure we would have been talking









Rich










PS - Personally I think on this occasion you should make an exception and show us a wrist shot


----------



## nickk (Jul 20, 2005)

on reflection, I should have just added this to your thread really...

Capello


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

I don't think there are any number limits on the steel version of the Big Pilot. But I think numbers in precious metal are limited.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Excellent photos, superb watch! (the clone stamp in PS takes care of those pesky pollen particles nicely)

I was concerned when I saw the LV photos (I would have given you a better deal last year!), but am now reassured. Very happy for you mate! I'd post the photo of Lol wearing a Big Pilot, but can't from work. Yer in good company Jon!

So does this cool or fan the ardour for a B-Uhr?


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Very nice, Jon.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

That's an absolute stunner, congratulations!


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

Awesome watch. Congratulations.

I took a look at one in an AD recently - it seeemd huge, so interested to read you feel it wears smaller.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Jon forgot to ask, but how acurate is the 7 day reserve


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

JonW said:


> Simon - Cool, cheers mate!
> 
> I dont do wrist shots, but I can do a pic with the Rolex to give you an idea if you like


A comparison shot would actually be better than a wrist shot Jon, it's just idle curiosity anyway, It's not as if I'm likely to be popping down to the AD and placing an order. I think my latest arrival probably cost less than the drinks you had at the airport


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

That's a real show stopper. Real quality and presence. A comparison shot would be instructive if you could. Cheers, and happy wearing


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Stupendous - they can do some really good work


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

oldfogey said:


> I'll add my compliments too, Jon, a wonderful watch and great pictures. The IWC's are a grail watch for me, I hope I can manage one eventually. This is a classic design
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mate! agreed a classic indeed... and weve not even mentioned the remodelling of Coventry yet 



mjolnir said:


> Damn Jon, You really take this stuff seriously
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, yeah the LV is a mere slip of a thing compared to this one











Flashharry said:


> Another fantastic addition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, I know that feeling... sigh... 

Agreed, Its funny how some watches wear bigger and some wear smaller than the stats suggest... and this one is way more wearable than the stats suggest...

Cool - yes please do send me the details of the booik, ta!

yep, will be wearing it for a special ocasion tonite... NCON's birthday bash











Toshi said:


> Just seen this, and now I really can't believe that you haven't spent too much in HK (you know what I mean)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hee hee... well watch the sales forum, but not for what you want (yet)...

lol.,.. no... 



nickk said:


> on reflection, I should have just added this to your thread really...
> 
> Capello


LOL... yeah im rich and famous... well poor and unknown more like...











Flashharry said:


> I don't think there are any number limits on the steel version of the Big Pilot. But I think numbers in precious metal are limited.


Agreed. Looking at the superb catalogue... people should grab the catalogue btw... A5 hardback inch think book.,.. superb!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Nalu said:


> Excellent photos, superb watch! (the clone stamp in PS takes care of those pesky pollen particles nicely)
> 
> I was concerned when I saw the LV photos (I would have given you a better deal last year!), but am now reassured. Very happy for you mate! I'd post the photo of Lol wearing a Big Pilot, but can't from work. Yer in good company Jon!
> 
> So does this cool or fan the ardour for a B-Uhr?


Ahhh but I dont have PS... I only ever post process by cropping... anyone know where I can get a cheap PS? drop me a PM...









Ahh yes I should have had your LV... but cest la vie... I did ok in the end









Ta mate! you'll see it soon I hope











adrian said:


> Very nice, Jon.


Thanks Adrian











Dave ME said:


> That's an absolute stunner, congratulations!


Thanks Dave!



tertius said:


> Awesome watch. Congratulations.
> 
> I took a look at one in an AD recently - it seeemd huge, so interested to read you feel it wears smaller.


Thanks!



PhilM said:


> Jon forgot to ask, but how acurate is the 7 day reserve


Dunno, its not dropped much as im wearing it so much!











unlcky alf said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Simon - Cool, cheers mate!
> ...


Okily will do...









LOL, yeah youre so right! My Dad says airport drinks include the glass... he has quite a collection now 



Fulminata said:


> That's a real show stopper. Real quality and presence. A comparison shot would be instructive if you could. Cheers, and happy wearing


Thanks!



Stanford said:


> Stupendous - they can do some really good work


Yep I agree. Im less keen on the modern AT, but the GST was superb and I really need to find a way to buy the reissue Inge and AT....


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Another superb piece Jon & like you say - what a crown!











JonW said:


> What a crown!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks mate! Everyone whos looked at it so far has been entranced by the crown it seems. Im loving this one, big time!


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

JonW said:


> Thanks mate! Everyone whos looked at it so far has been entranced by the crown it seems. Im loving this one, big time!


Not surprising your enjoying it! Wear it in good health.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Fantastic watch - can't say I like the crown - But I love that 7 day movement!


----------



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

In all honesty Jon, this kind of watch really wasn't my cup of tea until I saw it in the flesh.

When you hold it, you just know ...........

It is a real beauty, in every sense of the word!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Brilliant to find a movt shot... the Portugese and the Big Inge have them on show, but the Big Pilot has the antimag cover so you dont get the view above... shame really, its a very stunning movt...

Thanks Neal, there are plenty of watches that have that effect, I stay out of ADs as much as I can these days  Of course it doesnt help to have mates who keep buying stuff I guess...


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Wow. Jaw-droppingly stunning


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks Dave.


----------

